# What did you do with your luggage?



## mazdamx594 (Sep 3, 2013)

As the title suggests, what did you do with your luggage during the delivery? I'm driving up in a rental and not staying more than one night in Spartanburg (Mrs. Mazda and I are staying elsewhere on the way up).


----------



## tiseminger (Sep 17, 2011)

PCD holds everyone's luggage.


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

Yes, the PCD holds your luggage and it will be in the trunk of your car when you take delivery. Enjoy your delivery!


----------

